# لا ضرر ولا ضرار



## Romeel

السلام عليكم

في الحديث الشريف يقول رسول البشرية صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لا ضرر ولا ضرار"

لماذا قال ضرار (فعال) ولم يقل اِضرار؟ هل هناك فرق في المعنى؟

وشكرا لكم


----------



## Mahaodeh

نعم هناك فرق في المعنى. الاضرار مصدر أضرّ (صيغة أفعل) والضرار مصدر ضارّ (صيغة فاعل). الضرر طبعا اسم يعني الأذى والضيق والمكروه، يستخدم الاسم هنا بمعنى مصدر فعل ضرّ يضرّ.

الفعل ضرّ وأضرّ بنفس المعنى حسب لسان العرب فلو قال لا ضرر ولا اضرار فكأنه قال "لا ضرر ولا ضرر" أو "لا اضرار ولا اضرار".

الفعل ضارّ بصيغة فاعل ويعني أن هناك طرفان كل منهما يضرّ الآخر.  يصبح معنى الحديث "لا تسبب الضرر لأحد، فإن ضرّك هو فلا تنتقم فيضر كل منكما صاحبه". 

هذا ما اعرفه والله أعلم


----------



## Romeel

شكرا لك على التوضيح الجميل.

استخدام النكرة هنا دليل على النهي الواضح بعدم الإضرار بالنفس أو بالغير.

لكن ألا يعارض ذلك قوله تعالى:"وَإِنْ عَاقَبْتُمْ فَعَاقِبُواْ بِمِثْلِ مَا عُوقِبْتُم بِهِ" ؟

كيف نجمع بين النّصين؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

شرح النصوص الدينية ليس من اختصاصي ولا أريد أن افتي في ما لا افهم فيه. ولكن الحديث يتماشى مع آيات كثيرة أخرى، أذكر منها: 
وَإِنْ تَعْفُوا وَتَصْفَحُوا وَتَغْفِرُوا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ - سورة التغابن
فَمَن عَفَا وَأَصْلَحَ فَأَجْرُهُ عَلَى اللَّهِ - سورة الشورى
وَلْيَعْفُوا وَلْيَصْفَحُوا أَلَا تُحِبُّونَ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ - سورة النور
الَّذِينَ يُنْفِقُونَ فِي السَّرَّاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ وَالْكَاظِمِينَ الْغَيْظَ وَالْعَافِينَ عَنِ النَّاسِ - آل عمران

لعل لكل منهما ظروف مختلفة.

على كلّ أنا شرحت معاني الكلمات كما وردت في المعاجم، وشرحت الحديث ككلام ولم أشرحه كنصّ ديني، لعل له أسباب محددة كنصّ ديني.


----------



## Romeel

بارك الله فيك

حتى الآية التي وضعتها أنا تتمتها "_وَإِنْ عَاقَبْتُمْ فَعَاقِبُوا بِمِثْلِ مَا عُوقِبْتُم بِهِ_ ۖ *وَلَئِن صَبَرْتُمْ لَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لِّلصَّابِرِينَ*"

فالعقوبة لا يجب أن تتجاوز الحد والعفو أفضل، وهذا ينسجم مع لا ضرر ولا ضرار ولا بخالفه.

شكرا لك أختي


----------



## Romeel

alialikhalid said:


> شكرا لك  لكِ على التوضيح الجميل.





alialikhalid said:


> بارك الله فيك فيكِ
> 
> ...
> 
> شكرا لك أختي


آسف


----------

